# Is an English "double bed" the same as an American one?



## 3kids4me (Mar 6, 2008)

Just curious...because I see many of the hotels in London say they have "one double" in the rooms...and an American double bed is pretty small for two people (smaller than a queen).

Or is an English "double" more like a queen?


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sharron,
English double is 4' 6"
English King is 5'
English Super King is 6'
English single is 3'

Yes, we find English doubles pretty small now, but 26 years ago when we were fist married we thought that they were perfect. 

Regards
Scott


3kids4me said:


> Just curious...because I see many of the hotels in London say they have "one double" in the rooms...and an American double bed is pretty small for two people (smaller than a queen).
> 
> Or is an English "double" more like a queen?


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> English Super King is 6'



We also call this a QUEEN


----------



## Kola (Mar 7, 2008)

Cotswolder said:


> We also call this a QUEEN



Is there also a PRINCESS ...???  Hm, Just curious. 

K.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> English double is 4' 6"



That's the same as an American double.
http://www.sleepys.com/sleepcenter/mattress_sizes.php


----------



## Giselherr (Mar 18, 2008)

Somehow I thought she was asking about the width of the bed!!


----------

